# I installed some Angel Eye fog lights today...........



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought them off of Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33709&item=2467368661

This install took me about 1 hour I wired the Angle Eye Light to a toggle switch and the fog lights are wired w/my park lights...


































http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/kybgr2sangeleyes_11.jpg


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

CRAZY nice my friend very nice!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

are they good quality fogs though? im interested in getting some maybe


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Like always bro. Thats nice. How big are the lights?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Niceee!!! Thats a great buy. :thumbup:


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

the lights are fine I might upgrade the bulbs later on..........the fogs are like 2"


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hella Optilux (with the angel eye) I think has the best beam pattern.

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hella is better, but this looks cool anyway 


can i see a shot of just the halos on with the parking lights?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

a few other pics, angles...



















I think my springs have settled..









http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/kybmaxspeedhalodusk_2.jpg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I love angel eyes on everything.
Looks great.

Me needs some angel eye sunglasses.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Probably wouldnt be that hard to do.

Is the Hella's halo as bright as that one?


----------



## mr.300 (Mar 5, 2004)

very nice 
i don't no if u mentioned it or not but what is the regular price for those units


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ive seen those fog lights at PepBoys here in NJ, saw them like 2 months ago, was gonna get them but they wouldn't go with my bumper, now that i have the GTR kit, they might look good. I might take a trip down to the store later this week to see how much they go for.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> ive seen those fog lights at PepBoys here in NJ, saw them like 2 months ago, was gonna get them but they wouldn't go with my bumper, now that i have the GTR kit, they might look good. I might take a trip down to the store later this week to see how much they go for.


If you're still wondering how much the ones at Pepboys cost, they're around $60. I was just out there the other day looking for more purple neons- my bro got me the ones that pulse with music (he should die) to put under my seats. I was thinking about getting them but then I realized my car didn't have the foglight toggle switch 
Speaking of switches- where did everyone get theres. I don't like the ones they current have out: they are these crappy looking look switches which have a flip-up cover. I had one before and tested it, and the damn thing broke the first time  I wonder if they have any push-in ones that way I can make a custom 'box' to put under my cd player.

Also B14_Stealth:
About your other thread, it depends where you hook your angel eyes up to. I have mine hooked up to the parking light so its on when I have the lows as well. Looks nice, but they just aren't bright enough  My bro wants me to rewire it so it blinks with the turn-signal, but I think that would only give 5-0 one more reason to mess with me.  

*note to self* must get....rims.....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

this i found last week on ebay.. i think thats exactly what you were looking for (me too but ran out of cash this week )
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=2481411553&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

yea i already found out about the angel eyes , thanks


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> this i found last week on ebay.. i think thats exactly what you were looking for (me too but ran out of cash this week )
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=2481411553&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> yea i already found out about the angel eyes , thanks


you do realise you can make that for about $8-10 @ your local RadioShack right? but, if you ReALLY wanna spend 36-43 on it, be my guest


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> you do realise you can make that for about $8-10 @ your local RadioShack right? but, if you ReALLY wanna spend 36-43 on it, be my guest


What Radioshack are you hittin up? The ones around here are BOGUS 



B14_Stealth said:


> this i found last week on ebay.. i think thats exactly what you were looking for (me too but ran out of cash this week )
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...AMEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> yea i already found out about the angel eyes , thanks


Yeah that's what i was looking for or at least something like it. 

Now I got a question about the angel eyes . Is there any way I can make em purple? I have a feeling I'm gonna hafta do it like LEDs- ya know- taking all of em out and replacing them and some 'ish'.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

toggle switches. $5.49
http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_011_002_015_006&product_id=275-322

red push button. $2.99
http://www.radioshack.com/product.a...name=CTLG_011_002_015_002&product_id=275-1555

20 pack assorted LEDs. $2.59
http://www.radioshack.com/product.a...name=CTLG_011_006_002_000&product_id=276-1622

resistors are like $2 for 30 er something, depending on how many LEDs you use.

some acrylic plate from home depot er somewhere, like 3 bucks.

now, figuring you would be able to wire this all up, you just spent around $27. And, if you were even smarter, and went through an electronics supplier instead of RadioCrap, which overprices everything, you might spend around $10-15.


ALL of these suppliers will send you a free catalog, as thick as a phone book. FOR FREE. no shipping charges, no advertising, and you get a new one every new quarter. mouser i think it was shipped mine 1st class next day usps.

http://www.mouser.com/index.cfm?handler=home
http://digi-key.com/
http://alliedelec.com/


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> you do realise you can make that for about $8-10 @ your local RadioShack right? but, if you ReALLY wanna spend 36-43 on it, be my guest


 i did not say that i was gonna buy it for 100%, i just said that i saw it and that i ran out of cash, which could also mean that i would make it myself if i wanted to, originally thats what i was planning on doing anyway. I found this plastic thing that i could use for the panel and i just would have to paint it and get the switches.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

by the way Slayer2003, u dont have any nice links to suppliers like you listed above only for .. electrical connectors & wires would you? Cause if you go buy them in those 5pc. packs they cost a fortune and i know that you could order like a bag of 100pc for mad cheap like $8 or something. (that is just an example )


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

those suppliers all ship in whatever quantity you need. none of that, "oh shit, i have to buy a 20pk but i only need 4 pieces". hence the cheaper route 

they have everything, connetors, wire, resistors, batteries, stepping mototrs, PCB, etc etc etc. anything you can think of being electrical, they will have.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

awesome, thanks a lot man. In the long run I can save a lot cause i always do like head unit and system installs for my friends.


----------

